# This song I wrote accidentally taught me a huge lesson about rejection.



## tzilla (Apr 19, 2021)

Come for the song. Stay for the lesson about trying to not let rejection tear you in half...because it's probably not actually rejection...


----------



## tzilla (Apr 20, 2021)

I was envisioning this song behind a scene in something like "This Is Us"....but hey, it's never been heard by the public until now...so...WAY TO GO, ME


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 20, 2021)

You're alright, man. Thick skin. You made a stranger cry. A little. That's just me. You put the pedal down hard after the first verse, but I don't know the context. Maybe the earth was exploding. Not for me to say. It's beautiful. Go. Keep going.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 20, 2021)

I though the song was great Tod, and looking forward to seeing the course!


----------



## tzilla (Apr 20, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> You're alright, man. Thick skin. You made a stranger cry. A little. That's just me. You put the pedal down hard after the first verse, but I don't know the context. Maybe the earth was exploding. Not for me to say. It's beautiful. Go. Keep going.


I'm beyond honored, thank you. Really, I appreciate this so much. and....Yeah, the intended use was for promo with some drama in the backend.


----------



## tzilla (Apr 20, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I though the song was great Tod, and looking forward to seeing the course!


Thanks, Mark! and I hope I'm not being obnoxious about the course/membership...I've gotten a renewed energy now that I've found the right presentation for the material.


----------

